# "The connection was refused...."



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all,

Turned my PC on this afternoon and got this message from firefox;

"The connection was refused from www....blahblahblah"

Any Ideas ?!

I haven't been fiddling with settings, so that shouldn't matter.

I've had a look at the firewall expections - But nothing has changed.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2009)

which site is this? are you using a proxy?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2009)

is it for all sites or just a particular one? If it is from all sites... your internet it down. That's just the error code that comes up. If it is just one site, that site is down


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2009)

if he's using a proxy (ex:school, university) then the proxy might be blocking that site


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have Norton or ZoneAlarm installed? What do you use for a firewall?


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replys.

Every site is down.

I'm using Windows firewall with AVG.

I'm not using a proxy.

It can't be my internet thats down - I'm using it on another PC now...


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you try IE yet?


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes - Same error but ''Page cannot be displayed''.

I've also tried re-installing BT software.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 27, 2009)

Just for giggles, dump your cookies and your cache, close the browser then reopen and try.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Tried - no luck.


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2009)

Clean up you computer ? go to disk clean up run it , go to tools in fire fox and clear all the privet data ? reset the modem  ?


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Tried Tried Tried.....


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2009)

What about the connection to the computer sounds like it might not be getting through the port .


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're using Windows firewall, have you had any updates recently from MS? (Like an Auto-update?)


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Not that I have noticed.

I've also tried turning off the wirewall. No luck.

Should I do a system re-store (Back to last week) - See if that works...?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 27, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> 
> I've also tried turning off the wirewall. No luck.
> 
> Should I do a system re-store (Back to last week) - See if that works...?



I wouldn't do a restore yet myself. It's got to be something simple and we just haven't hit on it yet.

The other computers that are working right now on the internet, are they on a different modem/router?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 27, 2009)

make sure your connected to the router/modem. do a couple ping tests from broken pc to router, 2nd pc / google


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> 
> I've also tried turning off the wirewall. No luck.
> 
> Should I do a system re-store (Back to last week) - See if that works...?



Some thing is very wrong sounds like you connection got corrupted some how try it see if that works .  At this point you have nothing to loose .


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure I'm connected to the router. I'll try the ping test


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll also do a system re-store.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

Whey - Finally.

After a computer re-store. Its working.

Bit of a werid problem if you ask me. The internet seems to still be running a BIT slower.

Thanks for everyones help !


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 27, 2009)

That's an odd one! 

Glad you're back up though!


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 27, 2009)

It is a bit. Never had the problem - Searched it on google and came up with lots of problems with proxys and firewalls. Werid....

Thanks for the help any way...


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

what does it say in ipconfig.  Mask the last half of your info though.  Im looking for the Ip, subnet mask and the default gateway.

If all those show.  You can try and repair your connection.  Type in cmd ipconfig /release.  Then type ipconfig /flushdns.  Then Ipconfig /renew.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> what does it say in ipconfig.  Mask the last half of your info though.  Im looking for the Ip, subnet mask and the default gateway.
> 
> If all those show.  You can try and repair your connection.  Type in cmd ipconfig /release.  Then type ipconfig /flushdns.  Then Ipconfig /renew.



Next time do this instead of a restore. I think your ip might just have needed to be refreshed. It happens every now and then.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm  <--- diagnostic tool for um well it says on the page, hope its helpfull prolly wont be but another place to look at.


----------

